# Giro d"Italia on Universal Sports



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

There will be a daily 2-hour broadcast of the Giro d'Italia bicycle stage race starting this Saturday. It will be broadcast on Universal Sports. Details here.

Universal Sports is associated with NBC. For example, in the San Francisco Bay Area, its call letters are KNTVDT3. It is found over-the-air at digital channel 11.3. On Comcast in the Bay Area, it's at channel 187.

As of this writing, the schedule is not even posted on the Universal Sports website. You may need to manually program the show until the scheduling catches up (noon-2pm daily in EDT, 9am-11am in PDT).


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks like they will also have complete live coverage on their web site universalsports.com. Of course, live in Italy means early morning in the USA.


----------



## deli99 (Nov 12, 2003)

Thank you for this info. I was depressed when I saw no coverage on Versus. Giro should be the best stage race of the year in 2009!


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

The show is playing on TV right now, but it is not in the Tivo schedule yet. If you missed it, they will be repeating it this afternoon and again tonight.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

johnny99 said:


> The show is playing on TV right now, but it is not in the Tivo schedule yet. If you missed it, they will be repeating it this afternoon and again tonight.


As of this afternoon, it was showing up on the Comcast schedule in Oakland, CA. It could be found by searching for a "Cycling" under program title. Making it into a Season Pass showed that it has been scheduled through 5/17.

However, whether Zap2It (and TiVo) know about Universal Sports at all is problematical. For example, the channel (187) is being transmitted via Comcast in the neighboring town of Berkeley, but if a Berkeley zip code is entered, channel 187 does not show up in the TV listings.

By the way, in Oakland, it does not go by the name 'Universal Sports'; it goes by KNTVDT3 (KNTV is the local NBC affiliate. That's probably because over the air it is being carried on the .3 subchannel of the NBC station (i.e. 11.3).


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

The Giro is in my Tivo schedule as of Saturday night (for Universal Sports OTA).


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

My TiVo picked up the Guide Data for the OTA broadcast.

Jan


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

It is odd that Monterey area gets the guide data but no signal on Comcast.


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

Warning - the Giro d'Italia is not in the Tivo guide schedule for Monday, May 25 (tomorrow). I assume it will be showing at the regular time, so I set up a manual recording instead. The Monday stage with its mountain top finish should be one of the most important stages in the race. Tuesday is a rest day.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

It looks like it hasn't been for any day from Monday forward. There is just a generic 'Sports' listed for the timeslot. I have set up a daily repeated recording. I'll cancel it next week.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks for the heads-up on this.

Jan


----------



## trener1 (Nov 3, 2004)

So what is the schedule to recorded it manually?.


----------



## rickertk (Jan 23, 2002)

Generally, it's been on at noon-2 pm EDT daily. (Today is a rest day, but they may have summary coverage). They've also usually been repeating it - I missed recording yesterdays stage at 12 pm, but recorded it from 9-11 pm. 

Keith


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks like the Giro is back in the Tivo guide schedule now.


----------

